# Bailey Fest Lost and Found



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I found a tent in a bad next to a tree in the grove of trees. PM me if its yours. 

Also collected a couple of water bottles.


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

I still haven't been able to get down there to get what's left of my AT. Maybe going to get through there Friday but if somebody gets it before then, I would be stoked. I hear that it is right above S-turn on the left shore. 
See you on bailey!
Ryan


----------

